# Are grey knights good in 500pts games?



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a guard player, thus always having in command more than 3 units in even a 500pts army, after seeing the daemonhunters codex, 25pts for a grey knight is equalent to an ogryn, are they better than ogryns or is it the other way around? 

My average 500pts list consists of a grand master with scourging (don't know if its good or not, never used psykers before..), and 2 squads of grey knights, one with a psycannon and another with an incinerator.. Thats 11 men in total, doesn't that mean they will die if they get shot up badly by hvy bolter fire support squads of the imperial guard or...? 

What should grey knight's tactics be anyways? Deep strike the commander into enemy lines and charge with the normal knights?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well Grey Knight are by far better than ogryn. In a500 point game I never suggest having a grand master, he is too expensive. My suggestion is

Brother-captain 63

Grey Knight squad x6
justicar
psycannon
(225 points)

Grey Knight squad x6
justicar
incinerator
(210 points)

This will give you a total of 15 models on the table and allow a better chance of getting into combat. When playing with this army though make sure that you get your knights into cover by the end of your turn otherwise they will get mulched by fire (depending on enemy). But you need to try to give them the assault and get them into combat as fast as possible. Unless your enemy is insanely good in close combat then just shoot like crazy.


----------



## Refyougee (Nov 24, 2008)

I would try to give the BC the Psycannon and Deep Strike him, he is a great sniper that way.

Unfortunately you have no way of dealing with something that has AV12 (Save a glance from the Psycannons) and the model count is just so low.

You could also take something like...a Bro-Cap, a LRC, two 5-man squads of Inquisitorial Stormtroopers and round out the points with maybe more troopers or some Wargear. That's assuming that you can take a LRC in that small of a match, I know some tourneys don't allow any vehicle with an AV greater than 33 or something.

In which case I would go with something like what Blackhiker suggested, but I would not expect to do very well.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

I have about 10,000 pts between my guard, GK, ultramarines, and my superheavys, and let me tell you if im playing a 500 game (which rarely happens) but when it does i never use GK and the only time i would it would be a small 5-6 man squad armed with incinerators basically there to be a suicide squad and take out as much of the enemies scoring troops as possible, so if your just playing a 500 pt game, just stick with guard.

In that kind of game you can actually field a leman russ and over 50 troops which most players wont even have the weapondry to take out a main battle tank, because frankly they wont expect it.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Yea, one tau player was shocked to see me field a Leman Russ once.. some didn't even knew it was AV 14 on the front and fired plasma shots into it.. 

But is the grey knights really unplayable in 500pts games? It really has that last stand feeling.. being outnumbered and all, maybe I will try it on Vassal, less models = less time needed to finish the game.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

No it can be done, its just a gamble because like i said there is the off chance your goin to face a tank, and then what do you do because for your 2nd troops choice and hq for your guardsmen is goin to be a minimum of 200 pts, and a GK squad of 8 with no upgrades is 225 leaving you with 425 pts and no one has a single upgrade of anything. You could mabey squeek by with a squad of 6 GK which would be 175 but you still couldnt get any tank other than a basilisk. I dont know, if you really want to try using GK in a 500 pt game youll have to make sure u throw in 2 missile launchers or a lascannon just to make sure you have some anti tank, other options are giving one squad of guardsmen some meltas, or giving out a few melta bombs to your GK, but then they are off chasing a tank when they should be taking on infantry


----------



## skadi (Dec 23, 2008)

grey knights themselves are very hard to win with in small games, but an army of imperial storm troopers, in units of 5, with maxed out special weapons, can be very interesting


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd say Grey Knights are better in small games though, in bigger games you begin to get outnumbered at an alarming rate. 500pts though... Black Hiker had posted the list I'd most likely use though, probably drop a GK from each squad and look into getting a Psycannon on the BC. And if you run into a vehicle...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Only army lists in the army list sections please, guys. These kinds of questions belong in Tactics.

Katie D


----------



## GreyKnights (Oct 3, 2009)

Eugene said:


> I am a guard player, thus always having in command more than 3 units in even a 500pts army, after seeing the daemonhunters codex, 25pts for a grey knight is equalent to an ogryn, are they better than ogryns or is it the other way around?
> 
> My average 500pts list consists of a grand master with scourging (don't know if its good or not, never used psykers before..), and 2 squads of grey knights, one with a psycannon and another with an incinerator.. Thats 11 men in total, doesn't that mean they will die if they get shot up badly by hvy bolter fire support squads of the imperial guard or...?
> 
> What should grey knight's tactics be anyways? Deep strike the commander into enemy lines and charge with the normal knights?




hay i have played a games consisting of 10 greykinghts( plain troop not terminators )the guns were normal part from two had Psy cannon and an inqusitior and i killed 55 deamon beasts and a blood prince before i got killed 
anyway the tactic's of the grey knights is mainly to charge and get close( for armies with good fire power )(tau,Necron and Imp Gaurds ) but if your fighting a army with good close combat ( tyranids, chaos deamons, orks ) then stay in range to fire and when you got no were else to go then charge. but sometimes you get the one pain in the back army like space marines where you have a dielemer on what gun they got wether to charge or not 


Hopes this helps


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

I like grey knights because of the weps that don't allow inv. saves
but they are like SM put enough bullets into them and they go SPLAT!


----------

